

Nobel Prize-winning economist Paul Krugman is doing an IamA - ww520
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/t1ygb/iama_nobel_prizewinning_economist_and_new_york/

======
ricree
This post contains a table with all the questions that got answered:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/t1ygb/iama_nobel_prize...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/t1ygb/iama_nobel_prizewinning_economist_and_new_york/c4iwj60)

------
why-el
This got me thinking, I see this pattern a lot on Hacker News, where somebody
important introduces themselves and then people engage in really thoughtful
questions and answers. I would like to see something of this sort, but rather
systematic, maybe a Answer HN type of thing? (like, Ask HN:) The only issue
would be how to decide if one should (or good enough to) provide this service,
in that case probably just answer to public demand?

~~~
MaxGabriel
I can't think of the name and some basic Googling failed, but there was a site
where you created a profile and people could ask you questions. I'm pretty
sure it was a YC company, and exactly what you're looking for.

I remember PG, patio11, Jason Shen and others on there.

~~~
zxtang
<http://askolo.com>

~~~
why-el
Yes I think he meant this one. But still, the comfort of not leaving HN is a
huge plus for what I suggested.

------
cpach
C'mon now, there's no Nobel Prize in economics, only the Sveriges Riksbank
Prize in Economic Sciences in Memory of Alfred Nobel ;)

------
olalonde
Looks like he is done answering:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/t1ygb/iama_nobel_prize...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/t1ygb/iama_nobel_prizewinning_economist_and_new_york/c4iwpeq)

------
koglerjs
This is Reddit at its best--good questions, good answers, and helpful
citations provided by random passers-by.

------
zerostar07
My dad loves his shit

Edit: that was a joke: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8ZHYhKV0Wo>

~~~
redthrowaway
You should know better than to crack jokes on HN without carefully disguising
it as a substantive comment. We like to laugh, but only if we can reasonably
convince ourselves that we're actually engaged in serious thought.

~~~
SamReidHughes
They should also be funny and have some actual novelty.

------
forgottenpaswrd
There is no Nobel price of Economics, only, as cpach else states, a price that
the Central Bank of Sweden created "in memory" of Nobel. Nobel did not
consider economy a science.

Krugman is a shill of central banks, and in my opinion not very intelligent.
He want everything to be central planned like in Soviet Russia by states,
because people do not know how to spend their own money.

His ideas are:

States should spend without worrying about spending the money of their tax
payers.

Once the money is gone continue spending with debt, don't worry about interest
or inflation, as central bank you can create money out of thin air.

Continue "stimulating" the economy, raise taxes to 100% or declare bankruptcy
of your debt if necessary, inflation does not matter, that people loose all
their savings does not matter, that private economy disappears does not
matter.

He is a neo-keynesian that says that the problem with Japan was that it
stopped spending.

~~~
lclarkmichalek
You know, that's not actually what he belives. In fact, I might go as far as
to say, your entire argument is a strawman.

> States should spend without worrying about spending the money of their tax
> payers I'm not sure what you're trying to say here. That government spending
> is immoral? Yes I doubt he agrees with that premise, but I doubt many people
> do.

> Once the money is gone continue spending with debt, don't worry about
> interest or inflation, as central bank you can create money out of thin air.

Krugman is not calling for unchecked spending, as you appear to be implying.
During the bush years, he frequently criticized policies that ran up debt.
However, in his view the long term cost of a recession/stagnant economy is
much larger that the amount of debt that might be bought to perform
quantitative easing, or any other government intervention in times of
financial crisis.

> Continue "stimulating" the economy, raise taxes to 100% or declare
> bankruptcy of your debt if necessary, inflation does not matter, that people
> loose all their savings does not matter, that private economy disappears
> does not matter.

Complete hyperbole. Where on earth did you learn about krugman? Because
frankly this comment is awful. You start by calling him a shill, which quite
clearly shows your biases, and gives you a reason to dismiss his arguments
without giving them proper thought. You then go on to call him not very
intelligent which is frankly condescending and very arrogant. And then
straight after that you have a sentance that sounds exactly like a libertarian
talking point. It has all the markers of being a great political attack:
comparison to soviet union, allusions to loss of liberty/totalitarianism, and
most of all, factually incorrect.

You call him a shill yet you come off as one, and you give no indication that
you have ever tried to understand his ideas with an open mind. I do not
subscribe to the Randian ideology, yet I can see why a person might. Can you
do the same for krugman? When children are young, sometimes they get told to
name five good things about a person before they express their dislike for
then. Can you do that for krugman?

